# 22 Nosler new velocity ratings



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey guys anyone noticed that Nosler has updated their velocity specs on at least some of their loads? I just received a couple new boxes of their ballistic tip 55 grains. The spec now says 3500fps from a 18” barrel? Are the loads hotter now? All the original data from 2017 was based on 24” barrel lengths. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They can put any thing on the box but, it does't mean you can actally get that much. Could be a better powder too.


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah that’s what I’m thinking maybe using different powder or something. Normally I find the specs somewhat close to reality. Not exact but not way off either. I haven’t Chronographed it yet but will soon. Was just curious if others had noticed this too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

